# Transducer mounting with flotation pods?



## Wood_Duck (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm about to order a set of small beavertail pods for my 1546 OBjet. I'm wondering however, where I will mount the transducer with pods added to the hull. Not to mention my boat buckles, now that I think about it. How do you guys have them set up?


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 26, 2014)

I am seriously thinking about mounting my transducer to the rear of my jet foot since there is not really any place to mount it on my transom and I don't want to drill holes in my pods. I also thought about just mounting it on my trolling motor. I don 't see a need to use my fish finder while running anyway. Just thinking out loud. I too am curious.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Jun 26, 2014)

See I lake fish and engine troll a lot and I have to have sonar aside from on my terrova.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 26, 2014)

Mine are currently on the back of the pods and don't pick up above 20 mph or so. Before pods they were on the transom and picked up at any speed but now with the pods on they won't pick up correctly there either.


----------



## Wood_Duck (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm thinking I can use a thru hull maybe which I can get DI, but no SI which would stink!


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Jun 27, 2014)

Wood_Duck said:


> I'm thinking I can use a thru hull maybe which I can get DI, but no SI which would stink!


Not through aluminum, won't work.


----------

